# Your Trusty (Personal) Steed



## RocketMedic (Jan 5, 2013)

EMTLifers, what do you drive? I'm a fairly stereotypical SouthMidWesterner with my 2008 F-150 STX 4x2 "Only a few frills" Supercab. With 86,000 miles on the clock, I've had it since it was forged in Ohio and sold to me in El Paso. It's been all over Texas, Oklahoma, New Mexico, and an adventure to California, and it's no stranger to the dirt roads and trails outside El Paso. A few dents and a lot of great memories are in this ride, and I don't plan on getting rid of it.

It's a bit of a gas hog, but I move things often enough that I need a truck, and it's pretty convenient. My wife's Rabbit usually works better for longer trips though, since 32mpg beats 18.

What do you drive, and why?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2013)

2004 cavalier. Red. 191048 miles and because my boss sold it to me on payments and no interest.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2013)

Green 1994 Chevy 1500. Now with 210000 on it. Still going strong.

Though I real miss my 3/4 red Ford diesel. I'll be looking for another one soon as I can afford it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 5, 2013)

2011 wrangler unlimited. Old photo.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2013)

2007 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner. Great mileage, prefect for carrying all my crap. 
105000 on the clock. Been across the country a couple of times, all over fire roads in Washington and Oregon and still looks pretty good.


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 5, 2013)

1996 Chevy blazer with 103000 miles on it. Perfect for these Maine winters.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2013)

2012 Chevy Silverado Z-71 crew cab that just rolled over 10,000 miles


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 5, 2013)

2006 Toyota 4runner SR5 105k
1996 F250 7.3 turbo diesel 4x4 258k
2005 Suzuki gsxr750 27k


----------



## Hunter (Jan 5, 2013)

For a long time I had 1992 toyota tercel, that little thing could haul a** never broke down either. At least until i got t-boned and it got totaled.

Now I got a shiny 2011 corolla.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2013)

2004 Passat 4motion wagon, 107k


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT (Jan 5, 2013)

2006 Jeep Commander Limited Ed. with all the bells and whistles.  Its a 5.7L Hemi and it gets the worst gas mileage but its sturdy and safe, plus I got a really good deal on it with only 52k miles when I got it a couple years ago!  Love the rear skylight windows, as well as all the other features.  It hauls *** for an SUV!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2013)

2004 Subaru WRX STi (72k, Cobb stage 1)

Because I've always wanted one, and I was in the market for a car with AWD, 4 doors, and a little bit of speed.






My summer car:
1965 Mustang GT (stroker 347 w/Toploader 4-speed)

Because it was my first car, and gave my dad and me a good father-son project.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 5, 2013)

2004 F250 diesel
170,000 miles no engine issues, more susspension issues. (Snowplowing does that)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am the typical SoCal young adult. Off road is my bread and butter. 

2003 Chevy Silverado extended cab. Flow master exhaust, cold air intake, 6 inch lift up front with 3 inch lift in the rear, oversize off road tires (with a full size spare tire), 2 12 inch subs with a 1,000 watt amp, off road light bar and lights, strobe lights in the head lights, and LED cargo bed lights. 

I get about 13.5 mpg city driving and maybe 18-19 highway. I tow with it, off road with it, and it's my daily driver.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2013)

My other baby is my 07 Honda CRF450R


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 5, 2013)

firefite said:


> My other baby is my 07 Honda CRF450R



niiiice! I want! 
i have an 07 rmz 250 with an Athena big bore


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> niiiice! I want!
> i have an 07 rmz 250 with an Athena big bore



Nice. I had to go with the biggest bike the store had (small man syndrome). Engine is fully stock. Custom suspension all around, lowering kit for aforementioned small man syndrome, gearing has been changed (geared way to high for trail riding). 

RMZ is Suzuki 2-stroke model correct?


----------



## MrJones (Jan 5, 2013)

'nuff said.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a cooler car than all of y'all. A mobile party. A veritable BUS. 

We recently put 5k miles on it on the epic road trip of awesomeness.

ETA:  I love the midwest, where you can just stop in the middle of a 75 MPH road for a "next state on the map" picture.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I have a cooler car than all of y'all. A mobile party. A veritable BUS.
> 
> We recently put 5k miles on it on the epic road trip of awesomeness.
> 
> ETA:  I love the midwest, where you can just stop in the middle of a 75 MPH road for a "next state on the map" picture.



That's awesome.I envy you!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I have a cooler car than all of y'all. A mobile party. A veritable BUS.
> 
> We recently put 5k miles on it on the epic road trip of awesomeness.
> 
> ETA:  I love the midwest, where you can just stop in the middle of a 75 MPH road for a "next state on the map" picture.



Those are called BMW's around here.

Big Mom Wagons.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Those are called BMW's around here.
> 
> Big Mom Wagons.



Snort. That's funny.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 5, 2013)

'97 Toyota Land Cruiser. 218k miles and still a nice, dependable ride. Fuel economy sucks but it's a tank and takes to all of our camping and off reading trips. And is awesome off road..

So far it's on a 2.5in lift,35s, winch bumper and now I have a storage drawer and 12v fridge/freezer in the back.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 5, 2013)

...Saab wagon...

I know. Yuppie-mobile.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2013)

Stock 2004 Honda Accord.  1 lane/90 deg corners at 28 mph w/o skid, standrd cloverleaf onramp at 48 mph w/o full skid, 0-60 in 11 sec (manual assist the shift), and I can drive from Sacramento to about Woodburn, OR, on a tank of gas if I'm careful. 
Uses a quart of trannie fluid a quarter, no leaks on the floor, but bilateral headlight cataracts. Interior getting a little reddish-grey from the sun but still comfy.
CD and AM/FM period.

To quote Detective Charley Cruise on  "Life", "I am not in love with this car"..._*not.*_


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Stock 2004 Honda Accord.  1 lane/90 deg corners at 28 mph w/o skid, standrd cloverleaf onramp at 48 mph w/o full skid, 0-60 in 11 sec (manual assist the shift), and I can drive from Sacramento to about Woodburn, OR, on a tank of gas if I'm careful.
> Uses a quart of trannie fluid a quarter, no leaks on the floor, but bilateral headlight cataracts. Interior getting a little reddish-grey from the sun but still comfy.
> CD and AM/FM period.
> 
> To quote Detective Charley Cruise on  "Life", "I am not in love with this car"..._*not.*_



Woodburn you say? That's only an hour away from me


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 5, 2013)

My old Z. I wish I never sold her :sad:







My Jeep Wrangler


----------



## WickedGood (Jan 14, 2013)

My baby is my 1997 F150 3 door, 4x4.  The first vehicle I ever made payments on in 2003.  197,000 miles.  Now I just use it for recreation and towing my horse trailer.
Got all practical and bought a 40 mgp 2012 Hyundai Accent hatchback last March.  Very happy with my purchase-- it's been a great car.  Takes me an hour away to clinicals and work on only 5 dollars of gas.


----------



## JDub (Jan 14, 2013)

1999 Dodge RAM 1500 5.9L V8 crew cab with about 220k miles.. Used to be my parents truck and they gave it to me about 3 years ago. It is a great truck, but unfortunately it is starting to become bogged down with issues.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 14, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> '97 Toyota Land Cruiser. 218k miles and still a nice, dependable ride. Fuel economy sucks but it's a tank and takes to all of our camping and off reading trips. And is awesome off road..
> 
> So far it's on a 2.5in lift,35s, winch bumper and now I have a storage drawer and 12v fridge/freezer in the back.



Nice ride. I love me some Yotas. Have any pics of the storage drawer? I've seen a couple 4Runners that have drawers that cover the entirety of the cargo area, is that what you have? 

I used to have a 05 Dodge Neon SXT, that thing was a piece. Left me stranded more times than I care to remember.

Now I'm in a 1994 4Runner SR5 V6 3.0. I got it back in August with 173k miles, she's dragged me all over SoCal, up into the mountains and through the desert with no problems, I just hit 181k rolling into Las Vegas today. Funny how a 19 year old car is more dependable than my 7 year old car was.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 14, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Nice ride. I love me some Yotas. Have any pics of the storage drawer? I've seen a couple 4Runners that have drawers that cover the entirety of the cargo area, is that what you have?
> 
> I used to have a 05 Dodge Neon SXT, that thing was a piece. Left me stranded more times than I care to remember.
> 
> Now I'm in a 1994 4Runner SR5 V6 3.0. I got it back in August with 173k miles, she's dragged me all over SoCal, up into the mountains and through the desert with no problems, I just hit 181k rolling into Las Vegas today. Funny how a 19 year old car is more dependable than my 7 year old car was.



Ill grab a pic today. It's a single width that matches half the back seat when it's folded. About 10inches overall height then a Norcold 60lt fridge/freezer will sit on top in a slide. 

This truck has been more reliable(save for the stuff ive broken offroad, but thats my fault) than a '00 Mountaineer I had prior. I drove a newer Chevy pickup at the family farm last year and my truck is more solid with less rattles


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 14, 2013)

My daily driver (thank you Socal weather!)

2006 Ninja 250R





[/IMG]

And here is my baby.... 1987 Buick Grand National, bought it when I was 23 a couple of years ago. Way too much fun to drive.





[/IMG]

V6	231ci	Turbo-Charged	245 hp @ 4400 rpm	355 lb-ft @ 2000 rpm

Turbonetics TE62 BB Turbo
Precision front mount intercooler
3" stainless Terry Houston down pipe with cut out
Adjustable boost controler with fine tune capability
Eibach progressive rate lowering springs
Tubular upper/lower rear control arms


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 14, 2013)

My daily driver (thank you Socal weather!)

2006 Ninja 250R





And here is my baby.... 1987 Buick Grand National, bought it when I was 23 a couple of years ago. Way too much fun to drive.





V6	231ci	Turbo-Charged	245 hp @ 4400 rpm	355 lb-ft @ 2000 rpm

Turbonetics TE62 BB Turbo
Precision front mount intercooler
3" stainless Terry Houston down pipe with cut out
Adjustable boost controler with fine tune capability
Eibach progressive rate lowering springs
Tubular upper/lower rear control arms


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2013)

That national is completely badass.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 14, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> That national is completely badass.



Well thank you. Took years to save up for it but it was well worth it.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jan 14, 2013)

I drive a 1999  Dodge Durango!  Its old, has 192,000 miles on it, gets sucky gas mileage (13 mpg on a good day) but its paid for and I have never had any problems with it!  Guess Ill keep it!


----------



## MrJones (Jan 14, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> That national is completely badass.



Not to mention old enough to qualify for an Historical Vehicle license plate.


----------



## 74restore (Jan 15, 2013)

This was my car for a while: 1974 Volkswagen Super Beetle

Loved that car.






Now i drive an 04 Lexus es 330. Best gas mileage ever... and a little more reliable in Iowa Winters than the bug


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a pretty cool thread. I have a 2004 F250 4x4 ext cab that I bought new prior to becoming a FF. I used it for my business in construction/snow plowing. Now my wife drives it more than I do. 

But my "life saver" has been our 09 Kia Rio 5. Bought that new also in 09 and have put 55k on it driving all over SE Texas. 

Seriously, that car has been amazing. It took me thru every one of my clinicals going thru EMT-I and medic. It's been from the country to the hood!

And let me just add: I will NEVER go back to normal radio. I love my Sirius satellite!! I HATE the stations down here. Lol


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 27, 2013)

All the ladies love my 2009 VW Jetta. That's 5 cylinders of raw power right there. 

I really can't complain, it has twice the gas mileage of my old '94 Mercedes C280, and I can make it from the Canadian border to Philadelphia on a little more than one tank of gas.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2013)

Baby number 1:




Baby number 2:



Baby number 3:



Sad that I might have to get rid of number one pretty soon for something a little more gas-friendly :sad:


----------



## med51fl (Jan 27, 2013)

I used to have a F-150 too.  Just like you, the price of gas was killing me so I traded it in for a Focus.  Now that is a fancy, stylish touring sedan there!  The good news is it gets 40 mpg and since I commute 120 miles to work, that is good.  Granted, I look like a circus bear driving a clown car.


----------



## EMSrush (Jan 27, 2013)

Blue Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2013)

I've got a '97 Ford Explorer. I like it. 4x4 is nice to have when camping and the like. 

I'm starting to look for something more economical for all the highway driving I'm doing. Really thinking about a VW TDI.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2013)

Jon said:


> Really thinking about a VW TDI.


Same. That, and there's an Audi I've got my eye on as well.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Same. That, and there's an Audi I've got my eye on as well.



Audi? I wish you the best of luck if its out of warranty lol.  

You ever go up to Hidden Falls with the Jeep?


----------



## patput (Jan 28, 2013)

My daily driver is a 2006.5 Jetta TDi and I generally get upper 40s out of it. Right around 10 cents per gallon to drive in NY. My other ride is a 2006 F250 CC LB diesel. I'd rather drive the F250 any day, but the mileage is a great motivator to drive the Jetta instead.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2013)

patput said:


> My daily driver is a 2006.5 Jetta TDi and I generally get upper 40s out of it. Right around 10 cents per gallon to drive in NY. My other ride is a 2006 F250 CC LB diesel. I'd rather drive the F250 any day, but the mileage is a great motivator to drive the Jetta instead.



What is this mileage thing people speak of?  Doesn't everyone's employer pay for their gas?  :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> What is this mileage thing people speak of?  Doesn't everyone's employer pay for their gas?  :rofl:



Only for Baby number 3  Good thing, too! That guy gets 2mpg h34r:


----------



## SSwain (Jan 29, 2013)

Used to be my old 1994 Toyota 4X4 Pick Up.
5 speed, 4 cylinder extra cab, short bed

Bought it new with less than 7 miles on the odometer....had it 18 years and it died with 238,000 on it.

Now, I have my wife's old Pontiac Grand Am....while she got the new Town and Country


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Only for Baby number 3  Good thing, too! That guy gets 2mpg h34r:



You sure it isn't 2gpm (gallons per mile)?


----------



## MrJones (Jan 29, 2013)

patput said:


> My daily driver is a 2006.5 Jetta TDi and I generally get upper 40s out of it. Right around 10 cents per gallon to drive in NY. My other ride is a 2006 F250 CC LB diesel. I'd rather drive the F250 any day, but the mileage is a great motivator to drive the Jetta instead.



10 cents per _gallon_ or 10 cents per _mile_?


----------



## patput (Jan 30, 2013)

firstshirt said:


> 10 cents per _gallon_ or 10 cents per _mile_?



Per mile! Good catch!


----------



## Household6 (Jan 30, 2013)

Most days I drive an 08 Town and Country.. It has an in-floor storage compartment that I really dig for my gear. It's easy to access, but completely out of the way, and *fairly* secure for the O2 tank.. I even have room for a couple orange Port-a-cones (which have really come in handy).. 

There's room in there for the AED I'll get, but our little rural FR/EMR club need to hold a couple more meat raffles first.. Hopefully in April I'll take delivery of it..


----------

